# Contador en numeros mayas.



## Albania (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola soy nueva en esto de circuitos y necesito ayuda con un contador: Debo hacer un contador de 0 a 15 con los numeros mayas, ° =1, °°=2, °°°=3, °°°°=4, ___ =5. no se por donde empezar! Los ° deben ser leds y el ____ debe ser mostrado en un display a 7 segmentos. En el circuit maker. Help!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2008)

guau.... eso es complejo... los contadores son faciles de implementar para base 20 con un microcontrolador comun, en cuanto al mostrado de los numeros el mismo microcontrolador los puede mostrar

Respecto al 5 un display de 7 segmentos se me hace mucho gasto solo para mostrar un solo segmento... no seria mas simple poner uno o varios leds rectangulares juntos para mostrar la linea?


----------



## Albania (Jul 8, 2008)

Eso digo yo (con lo del display) pero mi maestro piensa que no, para ponerle un poco de complejidad al contador. No se como hacer porque se me habia ocurrido tomar las salidas de una 74LS247 y hacer un circuito para enviarlas a los led pero con el display no se q hacer.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 8, 2008)

Albania dijo:
			
		

> ... No se como hacer porque se me habia ocurrido tomar las salidas de una 74LS247 y hacer un circuito para enviarlas a los led pero con el display no se q hacer.


Señal que tenes que leer como funciona un display de 7 segmentos. Porque es lo mismo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 8, 2008)

solo conecta el segmento o segmentos del display que vas a usar como si fuera un led mas... el resto los puedes descartar ya que no se van a usar 

Se me ocurren 2 opciones si no puedes usar microcontrolador, una es crear un contador binario estandar de 0 a 15, pasar la salida por los selectores de demultiplexores para ir activando una salida a la vez y colocar en las salidas los arreglos de leds necesarios para ir activando los numeros adecuados

La otra es pasar la salida por algun circuito decodificador creado usando algebra de boole o mapas de karnaugh y colocar un led por ecuacion logica...


----------

